# leaving my budgies alone



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

hey guys, so i’m currently on a three day vacation and i left my budgies at home by themselves without anyway to control the temperature or anything. earlier today our cleaning lady came to clean and said they were good, and tommorow and the day after i’m having someone go to feed my budgies. should i be worried?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would be concerned if the temperature where they are is very hot, so many places are having record heat over 100 degrees.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I get anxious just leaving my babies whilst I go to work. Going away for 3 days with zero way to check on their circumstances would ruin my vacation experience lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In the future, it is NOT advisable to leave your budgies alone for that length of time without having a friend or neighbor come in to change out the food and water and ensure everything is going well. *


----------

